# RCI fees going up June 3rd



## Sandy VDH (May 3, 2017)

http://www.rci.com/post-wow-en_US/help/forms-and-fees/membership-fees-us.page#Jun2017Fees

The above page shows the current fees at the top and the new fees at the bottom. 

Exhange and Guest Certificate Fees are going up again, as are all the extension and combine fees.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 3, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> http://www.rci.com/post-wow-en_US/help/forms-and-fees/membership-fees-us.page#Jun2017Fees
> 
> The above page shows the current fees at the top and the new fees at the bottom.
> 
> Exhange and Guest Certificate Fees are going up again, as are all the extension and combine fees.




I can't see these rates as I do not belong to RCI, but I am glad I don't and glad I rarely exchange anyway. As it is it bothered me to have to pay $200 to Trading Places for a so called upgrade of season from an October week at my resort to a Sept week. I won't do that again.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 3, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I can't see these rates as I do not belong to RCI, but I am glad I don't and glad I rarely exchange anyway. As it is it bothered me to have to pay $200 to Trading Places for a so called upgrade of season from an October week at my resort to a Sept week. I won't do that again.



Every thing is going up $9 to $10 USD.  Don't know how this translates for foreign accounts.


----------



## scootr5 (May 3, 2017)

That's ridiculous. After devaluing the combine last year, now they're raising it another $10. $239 for an exchange.

I've got one large deposit with them to use up, but they won't be getting anything more from me. It would (almost) be less costly to let my unit sit empty and eat the maintenance fees than to do an exchange.


----------



## rapmarks (May 3, 2017)

I have 75 tpus left and then I am done, this is disgusting 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2017)

I quit depositing with RCI several years ago, before a few of their previous price increases.  I've allowed my membership to continue as a test to see whether I'd use it for Extra Vacations and nightly rentals.  So far, not once.  I tried helping a coworker with an Extra Vacation this year, and we find the same exact unit he rented two years ago for $219 is now over $500 plus Guest Certificate fees.  Just not worth it.  I doubt at this point that I'll renew my membership with RCI. 

I keep laughing when I think of RCI's slogan:  "Your vacation means the world to us."  I'll bet it does! 

Dave


----------



## Panina (May 4, 2017)

I prefer II trades and only have stayed with RCI because one of my timeshares is only a member of RCI.  The board is now considering giving us the option to use II.  Either way as soon as I finish using up my TPUs with RCI I will stop being a member of RCI.  With the higher fee and lack of good selection of trades, I have had enough.


----------



## klpca (May 4, 2017)

I'll be out after my next exchange as well. It's more than fees - I'm not finding exchanges that interest me. I like the Hilton's so I bought into the Bay Club. That will be enough for me.


----------



## mdurette (May 4, 2017)

Count me in for no more deposits with RCI.   I made the decision though after a solid month of trying to enjoy their new website.   I will still keep my membership for extra vacation purchases, but no more deposits, II will get them now.


----------



## carmena79 (May 4, 2017)

mdurette said:


> Count me in for no more deposits with RCI.   I made the decision though after a solid month of trying to enjoy their new website.   I will still keep my membership for extra vacation purchases, but no more deposits, II will get them now.


Same here. Prices have gotten ridiculous and way less trades available. Don't like the new website. Another thing I just noticed( call me dim) is that they have very few exchanges for points but lots of them for cash


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 4, 2017)

carmena79 said:


> Same here. Prices have gotten ridiculous and way less trades available. Don't like the new website. Another thing I just noticed( call me dim) is that they have very few exchanges for points but lots of them for cash



I have found some trades that have been of value to me with my RCI Points Account.  However, I do agree that more availability for cash is showing up all the time.  Lets                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  think about that.  If people don't pay their maintenance the resort can use it to rent.  They will use RCI to rent their inventory, therefore, another unit is on sale at RCI.


----------



## Luckytimer (May 4, 2017)

I have a love/hate relationship with RCI.  We are RCI Points so have to stay.  The costs keep going up but the service keeps going down.   Their IT Department is terrible, there's always "glitches" in the system.


----------



## dominidude (May 4, 2017)

I cant understand why some enterprising individual hasnt set up a timeshare exchange company that charges nothing (or next to nothing). It seems so simple to set something up that gives RCI and II a run for their money. Until that happens, my guess is that RCI and II will feel like they have a monopoly.


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2017)

scootr5 said:


> That's ridiculous. After devaluing the combine last year, now they're raising it another $10. $239 for an exchange.
> 
> I've got one large deposit with them to use up, but they won't be getting anything more from me. It would (almost) be less costly to let my unit sit empty and eat the maintenance fees than to do an exchange.


How crazy that is that the exchange fees are costing almost as much as the maintenance fees.

We still own a few timeshares that exchange in RCI but both have internal exchanging too so we can always use that.

I noticed today that you cannot even look on the Internet what resorts RCI presently have unless you are a member.  We can do this with II even after giving up our personal account with them so RCI isn't consumer friendly at all and they must be losing a lot of people who own deeded weeks.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 5, 2017)

iconnections said:


> How crazy that is that the exchange fees are costing almost as much as the maintenance fees.
> 
> We still own a few timeshares that exchange in RCI but both have internal exchanging too so we can always use that.
> 
> I noticed today that you cannot even look on the Internet what resorts RCI presently have unless you are a member.  We can do this with II even after giving up our personal account with them so RCI isn't consumer friendly at all and they must be losing a lot of people who own deeded weeks.




I have looked online at the RCI directory and I haven't belonged to it in years.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 5, 2017)

dominidude said:


> I cant understand why some enterprising individual hasnt set up a timeshare exchange company that charges nothing (or next to nothing). It seems so simple to set something up that gives RCI and II a run for their money. Until that happens, my guess is that RCI and II will feel like they have a monopoly.




UH- it is call TUG. And also there are the small independents like DAE and Trading Places and Platinum Interchange, and RTX- all have free memberships. If more people would use them, they would have more inventory.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 5, 2017)

iconnections said:


> How crazy that is that the exchange fees are costing almost as much as the maintenance fees.
> 
> We still own a few timeshares that exchange in RCI but both have internal exchanging too so we can always use that.
> 
> I noticed today that you cannot even look on the Internet what resorts RCI presently have unless you are a member.  We can do this with II even after giving up our personal account with them so RCI isn't consumer friendly at all and they must be losing a lot of people who own deeded weeks.




I don't know what your maintenance fees are, but ours run from like $750 to $950 per week. Exchange fees are high, but not THAT high.


----------



## taffy19 (May 5, 2017)

I was commenting on post #4 in this thread but don't know what his maintenance fees are.  I tried to log in to RCI but it said to log in or register.  Do you only have to register or pay a yearly fee too?  We hardly ever exchange so do not want to do that.

Did you register without becoming a member, Mary Ann?


----------



## scootr5 (May 5, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I don't know what your maintenance fees are, but ours run from like $750 to $950 per week. Exchange fees are high, but not THAT high.



A _bit_ of an exaggeration, but not by much. A one bedroom at Quarter House runs $496 for the year. An exchange fee and a guest certificate puts you 60% of the way there.



iconnections said:


> I was commenting on post #4 in this thread but don't know what his maintenance fees are. I tried to log in to RCI but it said to log in or register. Do you only have to register or pay a yearly fee too? We hardly ever exchange so do not want to do that.



You can view the directory without joining/logging in here - http://www.rci.com/resort-directory/landing


----------



## pedro47 (May 5, 2017)

TUGBrian said:


> Welcome to TUG!
> 
> You are certainly not alone, its safe to say most owners here on TUG paid full price for their first one!





DaveNW said:


> I quit depositing with RCI several years ago, before a few of their previous price increases.  I've allowed my membership to continue as a test to see whether I'd use it for Extra Vacations and nightly rentals.  So far, not once.  I tried helping a coworker with an Extra Vacation this year, and we find the same exact unit he rented two years ago for $219 is now over $500 plus Guest Certificate fees.  Just not worth it.  I doubt at this point that I'll renew my membership with RCI.
> 
> I keep laughing when I think of RCI's slogan:  "Your vacation means the world to us."  I'll bet it does!
> 
> Dave


Yes! The more you use RCI as a vacation exchange system it means more money for our CEO and stockholders.


----------



## elleny76 (May 5, 2017)

RCI is a disaster. All I find in the Caribbean are All Inclusive (AI). RCI points 45k for 1 week in a STUDIO plus appx$250 p/p per day on AI. We are 3 people =$5250 for 7 days. I Went to the resort website and they had a deal 7 days for $3500 ( no points, no RCI exchange fee..) RCI ..what a joke!


----------



## tschwa2 (May 5, 2017)

dominidude said:


> I cant understand why some enterprising individual hasnt set up a timeshare exchange company that charges nothing (or next to nothing). It seems so simple to set something up that gives RCI and II a run for their money. Until that happens, my guess is that RCI and II will feel like they have a monopoly.


Individual exchanges can't compete.  Too many people want uptrades.  RCI's and II's main customers are the developers.  Without the bulk deposits and the support (at the time of sale and through resort marketing newsletters to owners about exchanging) there isn't enough inventory to have a viable alternative.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 5, 2017)

iconnections said:


> I was commenting on post #4 in this thread but don't know what his maintenance fees are.  I tried to log in to RCI but it said to log in or register.  Do you only have to register or pay a yearly fee too?  We hardly ever exchange so do not want to do that.
> 
> Did you register without becoming a member, Mary Ann?




I didn't register. I just go on the RCI website and click on Directory.


----------



## jehb2 (May 5, 2017)

I routinely used RCI to trade back into my home resort.  In the beginning I viewed it as upgrading my 1 Bedroom to a 2 bdrm for only $20 a night.  I can't see the increase but I'm pretty sure this is the third increase in 3 years.  It use to be such a good deal.

Ah $239. Yelp, that's rediculous.

I once got an "excess inventory" week from RCI for a total of $207.


----------



## krj9999 (May 5, 2017)

It would help if they could provide a website that works properly.


----------



## Panina (May 5, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Individual exchanges can't compete.  Too many people want uptrades.  RCI's and II's main customers are the developers.  Without the bulk deposits and the support (at the time of sale and through resort marketing newsletters to owners about exchanging) there isn't enough inventory to have a viable alternative.


I would be happy just getting an equivalent trade.  Always have to downgrade in RCI.  In II I can get equivalent trades. 

 Rci allows everyone to combine TPUs for a fee thus the members like me that deposit prime time, high demand areas are competing for weeks with members with weaker weeks, that paid the fee to combine to have better trading power.  The result I am not depositing my prime time, high demand area weeks in rci, so they will not be available to other members.  If other members think like me that creates a shortage of wanted weeks.


----------



## gmarine (May 6, 2017)

The exchange fee increases are one reason I've sold most of the 11 weeks I used to own.  Those increases together with the constant maintenance fee increases that exceed cost increases of everything else have made it easier and more cost effective for me to rent rather than own.


----------



## Panina (May 6, 2017)

gmarine said:


> The exchange fee increases are one reason I've sold most of the 11 weeks I used to own.  Those increases together with the constant maintenance fee increases that exceed cost increases of everything else have made it easier and more cost effective for me to rent rather than own.


My approach is to own what I will be happy using.   I love trading to different places but if pricing makes me stop trading, I own the  time and place where I want and love to go.


----------



## ran-ran (May 6, 2017)

krj9999 said:


> It would help if they could provide a website that works properly.


YES! It is so annoying just to look for anything on their site nowadays. Ugh!


----------



## BigRedOne (May 6, 2017)

I planning on retiring in a couple of years so I will no longer need to deposit my week so I can use it when I have available vacation.  It will be good ridance RCI.  Before RCI sold out to Fairfield (which became Whindam) I really enjoyed using RCI.  I still get pretty good trades but it is becoming too expensive.  If you add up the cost of maintenance fees plus trade fees plus RCI membership fees, etc. trades are still a pretty good deal if you figure the daily rate versus renting a two bedroom condo but I have been using RCI for about 30 years now and don't need to travel as much.  My future travels will probably be cruises and maybe some all inclusives which I have found to be a lot less expensive if you don't go through RCI.


----------



## Jan M. (May 6, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> I routinely used RCI to trade back into my home resort.  In the beginning I viewed it as upgrading my 1 Bedroom to a 2 bdrm for only $20 a night.  I can't see the increase but I'm pretty sure this is the third increase in 3 years.  It use to be such a good deal.
> 
> Ah $239. Yelp, that's rediculous.
> 
> I once got an "excess inventory" week from RCI for a total of $207.



I've booked something like 6 sale, excess inventory, weeks so far this year for less than the current $230 exchange fee and didn't have to use any points either!

Last year there was a big jump in price so I was surprised to see another increase this year. Not as big as last year but still another increase.


----------



## pammex (May 6, 2017)

I too am frustrated with the continual increases, lack of options and the new website which I do not like at all.


----------



## jehb2 (May 7, 2017)

Panina said:


> My approach is to own what I will be happy using.   I love trading to different places but if pricing makes me stop trading, I own the  time and place where I want and love to go.



That's always been my approach as well.


----------



## qwerty (May 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I didn't register. I just go on the RCI website and click on Directory.


RCI will allow anyone to look at the Directory but that doesn't tell you what is available. As an example, there are quite a few resorts in the Florida Keys but almost never any availability.


----------



## qwerty (May 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I didn't register. I just go on the RCI website and click on Directory.


The exchange fee was $69.00 when first joining RCI. Granted, inflation alone would cause the cost to go up but not as much. Greed and being almost a monopoly is the main reason. Then adding the resort "daily experience fees" only adds to the cost.


----------



## qwerty (May 8, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> UH- it is call TUG. And also there are the small independents like DAE and Trading Places and Platinum Interchange, and RTX- all have free memberships. If more people would use them, they would have more inventory.


I own "weeks" and "points". With points, you cannot really exchange. With my "weeks", I have never been able to exchange with anyone on TUG in over the ten years being a member.


----------



## qwerty (May 8, 2017)

dominidude said:


> I cant understand why some enterprising individual hasnt set up a timeshare exchange company that charges nothing (or next to nothing). It seems so simple to set something up that gives RCI and II a run for their money. Until that happens, my guess is that RCI and II will feel like they have a monopoly.


Hey Google! Are you listening?


----------



## idlevine (May 8, 2017)

dominidude said:


> I cant understand why some enterprising individual hasnt set up a timeshare exchange company that charges nothing (or next to nothing). It seems so simple to set something up that gives RCI and II a run for their money. Until that happens, my guess is that RCI and II will feel like they have a monopoly.


TUG is the answer to your comment.  I have had my timeshare in New Orleans for 31 years and have used the Tug exchange on NUMEROUS occasions, always with good results. I have never joined RCI or II,
thinking they are a waste of money. All the Tuggers I have dealt with have been caring individuals who seem to want my experience at their resort to be as positive as I want theirs to be at mine. All at no cost.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 8, 2017)

qwerty said:


> Hey Google! Are you listening?



TUG is really the only completely free one, we do wish more folks would submit their intervals into the marketplace as direct exchange ads, it would add thousands of possible exchanges for all TUG members absolutely free!

Heck even if all the folks who are fed up with RCI fees in this thread created a direct exchange ad right now in the TUG marketplace, we'd have 40 new direct exchange listings available!

I believe folks think their info will be publicized, or that posting a direct exchange ad will cost them money (or an ad credit) down the line.

Heck id even like to see people post up their intervals for 2018 and beyond as direct exchange ads...who knows what you might find as a possible match for free from another TUGGER!

ALLthat said DAE membership is also free.  you only pay when you make an exchange.


----------



## icydog (May 8, 2017)

krj9999 said:


> It would help if they could provide a website that works properly.


Yep, double that and raise you one.  Their website is THE WORST.  I could knit a sweater in the amount of time it takes for each page to load.


----------



## Ask DAE (May 8, 2017)

*Try DAE* - No risk, all reward.
As a couple of you have mentioned, there are indeed some good independent exchange company options out there, DAE being one of those options.  As an owner you have the right to use whichever exchange company you’d like and not just the one(s) your resort is affiliated with (unless you are tied into a points product through an exchange company).  As far as inventory options, DAE has 11 offices worldwide and a broad member base here in the Americas so while smaller, we are still confirming our members into great vacation destinations every day.  *We have no annual membership fees, a low exchange fee (currently $179), no guest fees, no need to bank your week upfront and no trading power formulas that limit your vacation options.*  More and more timeshare owners are turning to companies such as DAE because we bring more flexibility and value to the exchange experience and all owners should be aware that they have options when it comes to exchanging their week. www.daelive.com


----------



## gnipgnop (May 18, 2017)

I have not been very happy with RCI in the past and now the future looks even worse.  But I think I'm stuck with them.   I have 3 timeshares that do not exchange in II but I never tried to join one of the above mentioned Companies.  DAE, Trading Places, Platinum Interchange and RTX.  If I want to join one of these how do I go about seeing their inventory and finding out if they will accept my timeshares as a trade?  Any suggestions?


----------



## dominidude (May 18, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> UH- it is call TUG. And also there are the small independents like DAE and Trading Places and Platinum Interchange, and RTX- all have free memberships. If more people would use them, they would have more inventory.



TUG only allows people to list their own timeshare and exchange directly with others. It doesnt allow you to deposit your timeshare, OGS (on going searches), it doesnt account for trade power. TUG just doesnt have the bells and whistles regulars exchange companies have. The small independents are NOT free. You can join them for free, BUT, you have to pay them to exchange. If more people used them, they would hike up their fees to the level of the others.



tschwa2 said:


> Individual exchanges can't compete.  Too many people want uptrades.  RCI's and II's main customers are the developers.  Without the bulk deposits and the support (at the time of sale and through resort marketing newsletters to owners about exchanging) there isn't enough inventory to have a viable alternative.



There is a TON of inventory to have a highly viable alternative here in TUG.  Probably more than some of the independent exchanges.

Imagine if Mark Zuckerber said we cant compete with MySpace, that people who are already with MySpace arent going to sign up the TheFacebook (the original name of Facebook). Or if Elon Musk said, the gas car is too entrenched, let's not try to build an electric car. That is what I believe is happening to us, we are not seeing alternatives, throwing our hands up, and forking up more money.

Whether we Tuggers realize it or not, it is relatively easy to make a website that lets timeshare owners exchange their timeshares with other timeshare owners in an exchange that doesnt lack any of the features or RCI or II, and that is free or much lower costs that even the independent exchanges.

The point of making a timeshare exchange website like this is NOT to directly make a profit from each exchange. Much like I used to pay $3 to $5 at the old Blockbuster to watch each movie but now pay $10 a month to watch as many movies I like using Netflix/Amazon prime.

In the meantime, all that is left is to complain, and perhaps talk about switching from one expensive exchange company to another.


----------



## Kozman (May 20, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> I can't see these rates as I do not belong to RCI, but I am glad I don't and glad I rarely exchange anyway. As it is it bothered me to have to pay $200 to Trading Places for a so called upgrade of season from an October week at my resort to a Sept week. I won't do that again.



Same here. We used Trading Places when we were affiliated with VRI and liked the system. Since then they have dismantled Variety and incorporated it into Trading Places. They now require seasonal upgrades and size upgrades.

We have minimized our dealings with RCI because of their fees and restrictions. and now work with DAE.


----------



## MLR (May 20, 2017)

I renewed my RCI membership one more year just because we grab a 'cheap week or two' each year. 

But, I have not deposited our week for a while - we just used it instead. 

I also HATE (strong word, I know) the new website design and find it nearly impossible to navigate and I am not a computer newbie. One thing that I find is that since I have no TPU's with them right now - that I cannot bring up any exchange ads. Anyone else having this trouble? My question is: "if I can't see how many TPU's it will take for me to exchange into a resort PRIOR to my depositing my week - how will I know if I can even get enough TPU's to go anywhere else? Does this question make sense? I don't want to deposit my week only to find I fall short of enough points to go anywhere else. 

Does anyone know how to search for exchanges on RCI if you have not deposited anything with them? Discouraging. 

I am back to thinking we may just give our timeshare away again. Will try renting it here on TUG for a while first. :0)


----------



## MLR (May 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kherbold (May 20, 2017)

Since the new RCI increase in exchanges... I have been thinking of witching to something.
I have a cheap "trader" in Waikiki that gives me 35 or 40 points on RCI
I am on a weekly package with them.
I usually trade in Mexico .. Cabo as I am usually not to far away from there.

And I can usually pick up something in Cabo for at the most 10 points or so... so then
RCI gives me 30 points back... so I average 4 bookings a year.

Is there any other exchange place that does that... or do the others just trade one week for one week.
If no one else does this... then I have to stay and just pay a couple bucks more

thanks

karl


----------



## kherbold (May 20, 2017)

Ask DAE said:


> *Try DAE* - No risk, all reward.
> As a couple of you have mentioned, there are indeed some good independent exchange company options out there, DAE being one of those options.  As an owner you have the right to use whichever exchange company you’d like and not just the one(s) your resort is affiliated with (unless you are tied into a points product through an exchange company).  As far as inventory options, DAE has 11 offices worldwide and a broad member base here in the Americas so while smaller, we are still confirming our members into great vacation destinations every day.  *We have no annual membership fees, a low exchange fee (currently $179), no guest fees, no need to bank your week upfront and no trading power formulas that limit your vacation options.*  More and more timeshare owners are turning to companies such as DAE because we bring more flexibility and value to the exchange experience and all owners should be aware that they have options when it comes to exchanging their week. www.daelive.com


Does DAE allow for trading power?


----------



## kherbold (May 20, 2017)

Does any exchange company allow for trading power besides RCI?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 20, 2017)

Some of the independents give bonus weeks or other bonuses for high deposits but none will return trading power "change" if you exchange into a lower trading power week.


----------



## exyeh (May 20, 2017)

I paid $211 and put in the request first exchange in April, 2016. I got confirmation in October, 2016 and RCI asked me to pay them $19 more for the exchange. total is $230. II never goes back to ask me for the go up part, usually $5 more.  Now my second search will be $239 if confirmed. Within 13 months, it is go up $28 for the exchange fee!


----------

